# Bulletin for Wagner's Ring fans.......................



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

on youtube now, complete in 4 installments is a LIVE SOLTI RING. the whole thing. my pc won't let me place the link so just youtube it. you'll see it. 
in great sound too.


----------



## AmericanGesamtkunstwerk (May 9, 2011)

someone put up a complete Valencia Gotterdammerung, I've seen. 

oh 10 hour youtube limit.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

This is great!


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

Are you referring to the one at Bayreuth (1983)?


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

eorrific said:


> Are you referring to the one at Bayreuth (1983)?


yes.............


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

Itullian said:


> yes.............


Ah, I thought someone had uploaded Solti's 1960s Ring (not "LIVE" apparently). But the Bayreuth is an excellent alternative!


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

eorrific said:


> Ah, I thought someone had uploaded Solti's 1960s Ring (not "LIVE" apparently). But the Bayreuth is an excellent alternative!


the 60s ring is there, but in small installments


----------

